# Moderate?



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Can someone explain in detail this term, what its pure definition is, how it would be actioned on say "Social network forum" such as this one. [smiley=book2.gif] :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*-adjective *
1. 
kept or keeping within reasonable or proper limits; not extreme, excessive, or intense: a moderate price. 
2. 
of medium quantity, extent, or amount: a moderate income. 
3. 
mediocre or fair: moderate talent. 
4. 
calm or mild, as of the weather. 
5. 
of or pertaining to moderates, as in politics or religion.

*-noun *
6. 
a person who is moderate in opinion or opposed to extreme views and actions, esp. in politics or religion. 
7. 
( usually initial capital letter ) a member of a political party advocating moderate reform.

*-verb (used with object) *
8. 
to reduce the excessiveness of; make less violent, severe, intense, or rigorous: to moderate the sharpness of one's words. 
9. 
to preside over or at (a public forum, meeting, discussion, etc.). 
-verb (used without object) 
10. 
to become less violent, severe, intense, or rigorous. 
11. 
to act as moderator; preside.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Crap flame room post.

If you've something to say then say it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> If you've something to say then say it


Right; remember the "end of year party" we once planned for the group, Paul? Well, I may still do it ,,,,, for next year. You're coming? :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

General guide (not specific to any particular internet forum)

_



Moderator

The moderators (short singular form: "mod") are users (or employees) of the forum who are granted access to the posts and threads of all members for the purpose of moderating discussion (similar to arbitration) and also keeping the forum clean (neutralizing spam and spambots etc.). Moderators also answer users' concerns about the forum, general questions, as well as respond to specific complaints. They also can do anything to lend a helping hand to a user in need. Moderators themselves may have ranks: some may be given mod privileges over only a particular topic or section, while others (called 'global' or 'super') may be allowed access anywhere. Common privileges of moderators include: deleting, merging, moving, and splitting of posts and threads, locking, renaming, stickying of threads, banning, suspending, unsuspending, unbanning, warning the members, or adding, editing, removing the polls of threads. 'Junior Modding' or 'Backseat Modding' can refer negatively to the behavior of ordinary users who take a moderator-like tone in criticizing other members.

Essentially, it is the duty of the moderator to manage the day-to-day affairs of a forum or board as it applies to the stream of user contributions and interactions. The relative effectiveness of this user management directly impacts the quality of a forum in general, its appeal, and its usefulness as a community of interrelated users.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

i know what you're getting at.

and i agree.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

So did I :lol:

More of an annoyance until it gets way personal or out of hand then a mod would step in :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> So did I :lol:
> 
> More of an annoyance until it gets way personal or out of hand then a mod would step in :wink:


Or depending on the mod, cause more trouble. :roll:


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

manphibian said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > So did I :lol:
> ...


I am pleased that the penny has hopefully dropped all the way down to its target, nothing more to say other
than i personally will be very careful when firing loaded bullets into a thread, for that i apologise.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > If you've something to say then say it
> ...


Oh yeah ! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


I better get planning then


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Or depending on the mod, cause more trouble. :roll:
> ...


.....and here's the star of the thread.

:roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Give me a cuddle and tell me you love me :-*


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Give me a cuddle and tell me you love me :-*


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > manphibian said:
> ...


Wow there is too much moderate loving in the air!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Fictorious said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Give me a cuddle and tell me you love me :-*


Bloody hell, I specifically asked that you not post up that pic of me, you just can't trust anyone these days :roll: 

Charlie


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Fictorious said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Give me a cuddle and tell me you love me :-*


Looks like a MKI owner to me, stuck in the past. :lol: 
I'm no tough guy, but it doesn't mean i have to like everything posted.

For the dunderhead who's sore that i think the MKII is better than a MKI - Mods are listed on the top of each and every forum. If you don't see a persons names listed over the forum, they're not a mod. 
If i was a mod, I'd have deleted your account :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Mods are listed in *green* on the top of each and every forum. If you don't see a persons name listed over the forum in *green*, they're not a mod.
> If i was a mod, I'd have deleted your account :wink:


Tosh, what are you saying :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Mods are listed in *green* on the top of each and every forum. If you don't see a persons name listed over the forum in *green*, they're not a mod.
> ...


Tosh has Moderation rights over the MK2 knowledge base, we were too scared to let him loose on the whole forum :wink: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Thank God he's not a moderator on here else certain people would have a field day :roll:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Aaawww, man, I missed all the fun of that thread!?

Anyone care to let me have a little summary? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

CamV6 said:


> Aaawww, man, I missed all the fun of that thread!?
> 
> Anyone care to let me have a little summary? :roll:


Jerks invade from Ferrari forum as their own board is boring and full of knobheads, try to incite arguments and cause trouble.
Mk2 forum Mod makes things worse continuing his constant putting down of people cars.
I get pissed off, overreact and call mod a disgrace.
Ferrari members hang around as they've actually found this forum has decent people on it, unlike their own, and ask constant questions, just for the joy of human contact, and because there are people on their forum with better cars.
This thread gets created.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Why did they come from the Ferrari forum? Presume you mean 911nutter etc?

Very odd.


----------

